# stihl FS80 wont idle



## countryboy36266 (Mar 18, 2012)

hey i got a stihl weedeater FS80 is wont idle change carb change intake plate gasket gas line filter and it still wont idle any one can tell me what wrong any help will do thank


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

"Changed carb". Is the replacement carb a new one?


----------

